# Stocking help and compatibility



## MrFish (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi folks

After much puzzling, querying, posting and procrastination I have decided on the hardware that I am going to buy for my 42 gallon corner tank - 24" deep.

I am now starting to think of the fun stuff (and I know this is a long way off).

I am planning on having a reef aquarium and would like your views on the species I am planning on keeping.

I have rather a large list but it includes fish and inverts. I am listing latin names too as I think doing this is a good way to learn them (well it was whilst doing my degree). x ? means I am thinking of getting multiples and your opinions on this are also very welcome.

On top of live rock and live sand:

Indo-Pacific Tube Worm - Sabellastarte spectabilis
Cardinal Cleaner Shrimp - Lysmata debelius x ?
Debelius' Reef Lobster - Enaplometapus debelius
Red-legged Hermit Crab - Paguristes cadenti x ?
Flame Angelfish - Centropyge loriculus
Sand Anemone - Pymanthus sp.
Ocellaris Anemonefish - Amphiplion ocellaris - possibly a pair
Yellowtail Blue Damselfish - Chrysiptera parasema
Sixline Wrasse - Pseudocheilinus hexataenia
Neon Goby - Gobiosoma oceanops - not sure about this one
Yellow Tang - Zebrasoma flavescens

Obviously there are only five fish on here. Do you think that is too many / not enough / just right?

Done some research on compatibility but would like to here your experiences on whether these species will 'get on'.

All post welcome but, please do try not to crucify me. :wink:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well if your going to keep corals any type you can erase a flame angel and six line wrasse off that list. None of the angels are reef safe they can or will eat corals, along with the six line wrasse he is not reef safe. But everything else is good. Also I would cation you that a yellow tangs minimum tank size is 100 gallons. That is going to be to small a tank for him. But people will do what they want with there tank. I'm just letting you know. They are also very territorial and will try to take over a tank of that size.


----------



## MrFish (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I did have my reservations over the tang. My brother had one and it was a little loopy!

Didn't know that about the angels and wrasse (although wasn't overly fussed about getting the wrasse). Is it all corals?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to give you the "on the other hand" side of things.

You mentioned to me that you were going to stay with soft corals, angels tend to not mess with them as much as SPS. Flame angel, 50/50 chance.

Six line wrasse? Round these parts every reef tank has them. They are great at eating coral eating flat worms, pyramid snails, and other such bad news. I don't have any myself but know many that do. If adding any clams, six line wrasses can be essential to the clams health as pyramid snails will kill clams and six lines are one of the few fish that will eat them.

yellow tang? If you can deal with replacing it from time to time you should be alright. It may even help eat some nuisance algae before it becomes a nuisance.

The neon goby would be my main concern. My readings indicate they are not very long lived within captivity. 

I like that you added tube anemones to the list. By far one of my favorites. Have you considered any coco worms to live alongside the feather dusters?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

caferacermike said:


> I'm going to give you the "on the other hand" side of things.
> 
> You mentioned to me that you were going to stay with soft corals, angels tend to not mess with them as much as SPS. Flame angel, 50/50 chance.
> 
> ...



THanks about the info on the 6 line wrasse someone told me that I couldnt because they werent reef safe, but I prefer to trust you rather then someone in a garbage looking fish store. Only reason way is that your not tring to sell me one. LOL


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

And of course do not take what I say as the final word. You may very well find supporting evidence elsewhere that says otherwise. I'm only reciting what I've read online, experienced, or read in publications such as TFH magazine, Koral, FAMA, etc.. There are at least 2 variations of six line, the smaller more common ones are the ones that people I know keep. It very well could be true that the larger version might eat SPS polyps.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

i have 4 six line wrasses in my tank and have about 60 pieces of different corals and they have never messed with one of them. I guess i never even heard that they may be reef dangerous.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, 6 line wrasses are reef safe, but there are plenty that are not.


----------



## MrFish (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Not so sure about the coco worm. Have read they are hard to keep?

Will debate long and hard over the Angel and Tang. Would you advise adding the tang last if I did decide yes?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

MrFish said:


> Thanks guys. Not so sure about the coco worm. Have read they are hard to keep?
> 
> Will debate long and hard over the Angel and Tang. Would you advise adding the tang last if I did decide yes?


Yes I would add the tang last to be on the safe side of things, but its no guarantee that it wont become aggresive towards the other fish.


----------

